
Executive Order – Protecting the Nation Against Attacks by Foreign Nationals - kafkaesq
https://www.scribd.com/document/337545704/Draft-Executive-Order-To-Limit-Entry-of-Muslim-Refugees-and-Immigrants
======
kafkaesq
This is a different memo than the one describing the revival of "black sites"
discussed recently; the Huffington Post seems to be the first to have picked
it up. Brief snippet of their discussion:

 _UPDATE 1 /25/17: HuffPost obtained a draft of the executive order. Read it
below._

 _WASHINGTON ― President Donald Trump is preparing to issue an executive order
dramatically restricting refugee admissions to the U.S. and denying visas to
individuals from countries his administration deems high-risk, according to
congressional and advocacy organization sources briefed on a draft._

 _The executive order could still change before Trump signs it, which could
happen this week. According to sources, administration officials are
considering:_

o _Blocking refugees from war-torn Syria from entering the U.S. indefinitely._

o _Suspending all refugee admissions for 120 days while the administration
determines which countries pose the least risk. Temporarily suspending visa
issuances to people in countries where the administration considers security
screening inadequate ― meaning people from those countries couldn’t enter the
U.S. at all._

o _Capping total refugee admissions for fiscal year 2017 at 50,000 ― less than
half of the 110,000 proposed by the Obama administration._

 _Sources briefed on the draft executive order said the list of countries
targeted is not yet finalized, but those under consideration ― Syria, Iraq,
Iran, Libya, Somalia, Sudan and Yemen ― are all Muslim-majority nations. Trump
vowed last year to suspend immigration from “terror-prone regions” as one of
his first moves._

...

 _Former intelligence analysts have pointed out that a policy that
specifically discriminates against Muslims perpetuates the narrative that the
U.S. is at war with Islam, which serves as a powerful recruiting tool for
jihadist groups like the so-called Islamic State and al Qaeda._

 _“I ask Allah to deliver America to Trump,” one ISIS spokesman wrote in
August._

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-muslim-ban-
refugee...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-muslim-ban-
refugees_us_58877244e4b096b4a2349927)?

